# Shark Fin install on MKV Jetta...Help



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

I recently bought the shark fin antenna from ecs tuning and it came with the adapter plug. I installed everything correctly cause its really not that hard to do but my problem is now I have no radio sound. If I stand outside the car and touch or put my hand near the fin the sound comes in loud and clear but once i take my hand away theres no sound or little bit of static noise. Anyone have suggestions, my friend said to buy a fm amplifier but i cant find any that would work. Any help is great cause im running through all my cds and ipod.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Link to said antenna, please? They have a few.....

From your post, I'm guessing that you got the 'stick-on sharkfin cover' for your factory roof antenna? 
If that's the case, you already have an antenna amplifier - it's in the antenna base.  
How's the radio reception with the stock mast installed? If it's fine (even on weak-ish stations), the amplifier isn't your problem - the sharkfin is.

If, instead, you got this antenna...... return it. That's an SDARS (satellite radio) antenna, _not_ an AM/FM antenna. The only VW factory 'sharkfin' antenna (that I've seen, anyways) that also does AM/FM is actually a combo mast/fin antenna, used on the Tiguan (and, IIRC, Rabbit.)


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, thats the antenna I bought. Well that sucks I cant use that one because I dont like the whip antenna.


----------



## KCDub (Aug 22, 2007)

*Shark Fin*

There is a company that sells them painted to match your car. I have one and it goods a good signal. Probably not quite as good as the original antenna, but it looks much nicer. Think this is whhttp://www.visualgarage.com/Order.phpere I got it.

http://www.visualgarage.com/Order.php


----------



## xplosiveconcepts (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought hte same exact antenna from ECS - spoke with their techs twice and they assured me it works perfect with MKV 2.5 Rabbits (non GTI) that have no satellite headunits. I just have to stock headunit AM/FM/CD. Broke my whip antenna (hated it anyway) and replaced with the amplified shark-fin style from ECS. Looks great - works like ****. Install was easy though. 

Any suggestions to fix the FM reception? Its static at best and gets worse in strong wind. AM works fine. 

TIA!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Yeah - return the antenna that you got from ECS (as, no matter what they're telling you, it's not an AM/FM antenna - it's an SDARS antenna), put your factory antenna base back on, and top it with the sharkfin cover that KCDub mentioned (right above your post.  )


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

That SDARS antenna from ECS will work on both Jetta's and Golf/Rabbit's according to ECS. Is that true? I have a 2006 GTI with the longer shark fin, 1K6 035 507 C. It has been succeeded by version E now. The only issue is mine has failed from me cracking the top a few years ago and water getting inside of it. I know it's only satellite because my AM and FM still work with it currently off the car. 

Will this one from ECS work? I can get a new one (the 1K6 035 507 E) from my buddy who works at a dealer, but even at his cost, it's $205. And I found a used one for $45, but it's one for a Jetta, 1K5 035 507 E, and from what I understand, the roofline is slightly different hence the different part numbers. 

But I guess that's why I'm confused. How is it that supposedly this one works with both Golf platform cars and Jetta's when from the factory, they're different part numbers? Is it because this one is the new, shorter length one?

Thanks for any information, and sorry if that was confusing.


----------

